# Madrid



## Mobilvetta (Feb 14, 2020)

Can anyone recommend some where to stay close to Madrid, were we can easily get public transport in, she who must be obeyed fancies visiting, but I'm not keen parking the motorhome in the carparks around the city and any campsites seem to be a long way out. Thanks


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 14, 2020)

This place gets some good reviews. We havent tried so cant comment
Parking Valdebernardo
Bulevar de Jose Prat, 40, 28032 Madrid, Madrid [28] / Spain
Tel.:

Open today
*GPS:*
N 40.39654, W 3.61965
N 40°23'48", W 3°37'11"


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 14, 2020)

Ok cheers I will have a look.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 15, 2020)

We stayed free in the Casa de Campo park for 4 nights last Autumn. Fabulous spot, peaceful and plenty of other vans nearby plus regular routine police patrols around the park so we felt perfectly secure. It's not far from the royal palace and walkable into the city, although there's a metro stop (Lago) on the edge of the park if needed. You'll find several spots around the Casa de Campo in the park for night app. We chose the road at the back of the park rather than the large parking area. Madrid was amazing! Enjoy


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 15, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> We stayed free in the Casa de Campo park for 4 nights last Autumn. Fabulous spot, peaceful and plenty of other vans nearby plus regular routine police patrols around the park so we felt perfectly secure. It's not far from the royal palace and walkable into the city, although there's a metro stop (Lago) on the edge of the park if needed. You'll find several spots around the Casa de Campo in the park for night app. We chose the road at the back of the park rather than the large parking area. Madrid was amazing! Enjoy



That's sounds good, what was the name of the road you stayed on please and was there any parking restrictions, did you have to pay via any parking meters and is it suitable for a 7.5 metre coach-built motorhome. Had a look on the park 4 night app, but couldn't find any reference to Case De Campo, or it might be just me having one of those thick moments.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 15, 2020)

The Casa de Campo is park/woodland, slightly west of Madrid centre with a big lake at the eastern tip of the park... zoom in on the P4N map and the name of the park will appear with several P areas surrounding the lake. Both the roadside areas and the car park are free. The road we used on the north of the lake comes up as Paseo Maria Teresa on the app but with a big van, you might be better in the car park to the west of the lake - Paseo Puerta del Angel. It's worth having a good recce around the quieter road areas first to see if there's space to fit, then come back to the car park if not. The roadside areas aren't uniform in size but we found a place where my 6m van fitted with nose towards the road, rear towards the lake, same as the campers nearby, so you could be OK parking side on?


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 15, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> The Casa de Campo is park/woodland, slightly west of Madrid centre with a big lake at the eastern tip of the park... zoom in on the P4N map and the name of the park will appear with several P areas surrounding the lake. Both the roadside areas and the car park are free. The road we used on the north of the lake comes up as Paseo Maria Teresa on the app but with a big van, you might be better in the car park to the west of the lake - Paseo Puerta del Angel. It's worth having a good recce around the quieter road areas first to see if there's space to fit, then come back to the car park if not. The roadside areas aren't uniform in size but we found a place where my 6m van fitted with nose towards the road, rear towards the lake, same as the campers nearby, so you could be OK parking side on?



Thanks for taking time out to explain it, I have never used the map, just gone of the list, but I fully understand now thank you. Hopefully be heading there tomorrow for a couple of days.


----------



## The laird (Feb 15, 2020)

David have you two got gypsy blood in you ,? Took the wrong turn for Blackpool did you notFiona and myself have been enjoying your travels and are very envious hope to be doing similar in the year to come 
regards g


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 15, 2020)

The laird said:


> David have you two got gypsy blood in you ,? Took the wrong turn for Blackpool did you notFiona and myself have been enjoying your travels and are very envious hope to be doing similar in the year to come
> regards g



Rather be anywhere to escape the weather in the UK, it's depressing, my patio looks permanently green with slime from the damp weather. I can count on one hand how many sunny days we have had in Blackpool since returning from Spain late December, couldn't wait to escape again, but we had to hang about in January for our third grandchild been born, plus the wife had her 6 month appointment early February with her consultant about her hip, he has now said he is going to replace it in May. 

So that was our excuse to escape back to the sunshine, for medicinal purposes you understand, as the wife has less pain in the dryer weather. 

It just pisses me off that I still have to pay water rates and council tax and other bills associated with a house when we don't spend much time at home, we have a sense of freedom in the motorhome, so yes I could easily become used to the gypsy care free lifestyle. Been in a Bodega cellar today in Aranda Del Duero, could seriously spend the night down there sampling there wines. Great find, Madrid tomorrow though, the wife likes busy city's, I hate them, but I have to show willing.  

 Hope you and Fiona are well, hopefully we will be around in the summer to catch up at one of the meets. Take care


----------



## The laird (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank you Minisorella, we found a carpark off the road you suggested to us, it's free, there are a few other motorhomes here to, we are tucked in amongst the trees. Couldn't believe how busy it is, we are right next to the metro station.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Feb 17, 2020)

Being a complete technoidiot, I have looked on line but I do not seem to be able to find any info.

What I would like to know is does MADRID have a critair sort of system?

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 17, 2020)

WellWornTraveller said:


> Being a complete technoidiot, I have looked on line but I do not seem to be able to find any info.
> 
> What I would like to know is does MADRID have a critair sort of system?
> 
> ...



From what I understand it effects Spanish registered vehicles at the moment and not foreign registered vehicles. Mine is classed as a euro 6 engine, so hopefully I won't  have any issues.
 Have to say having now visited Madrid now, it isn't one of my favourite places, and I wouldn't be in a hurry to return, it's not cycle friendly and the roads are chaotic with traffic and silly one way systems. We have left now and are in Toledo.


----------

